# Need Help Trapping experience but minimal



## yooper-trapper (Dec 25, 2008)

I have all kinds of traps 
i know how to trap beaver and muskrat ( because its the easiest)
but i need to know how to trap **** and coyote
i have a book but its difficult to understand without having other peoples experience.
If you can help its muchly appreciated

Thanks,

Yooper-Trapper


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

what sort of ground are you going to be trapping? farmland, grassland, forest?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

coyote would be a difficult one to learn, some of the guys on here can give you a heads up on that, **** is also fairly easy but in the same sense can be difficult, if you have a box trap for *****, just set it where they travel or den, cover the bottom so they dont stepp on bare wire, and put bait in the back, pretty simple, if you use a conibear, find a trail they use where travel is restricted, such as a hole under a fence or barn wall, set it right there and wire it up to something or stake it down, also, a bucket set works well, cut a notch on each side of the opening for the spring to set in, put bait in the back, and wire the trap in place so they dont just pull it out of the opening, snares can also be used in trail sets, just make a loop about the size of a dinner plate and hold it 3-4 inches off the ground, snares don't kill them very often becuase they tend to get caught behind the front legs, i just caught a xl **** this morning that way where he was crossing under a barn wall, there are many options for foot traps but someone else will have to teach you becuase thats not my specialty, and they are very strong and like to pull up on the trap, so a slightly longer chain and a cross stake is reccomended by me


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

and im assuming you understand the sizes of traps to use for different animals, and check your local laws before getting conibears becuase some states have lots of laws with using them above ground such as what size is allowed to use


----------



## yooper-trapper (Dec 25, 2008)

well i caught an xxxl **** but by luck 
yea i undrstand the sizes and i can suse conibears..i just have trouble like i miss catches sometimes and its dissapointing


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

you miss them with a foothold? when you set the dog or trigger or whatever its called to where it hooks under the pan, don't just set it all the way under, set it lighter, it might be that the pan goes down a bit further than nessecary before it goes off and they feel the movement of it and jump back


----------

